# Glazed over eye



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

One of my fish eyes have a glazed bubble over it's eyes. What is this and how do I get rid of it?


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

From what I've read it's due to poor water conditions. What are your exact levels of ammonia, nitrIte, nitrAte, and pH?

The "pros" will ask you for these, if you have them by the time they see this thread, they'll be able to assist you in helping your fish sooner rather than later.


----------



## eagl97 (Dec 26, 2006)

I just finished a water change it's just some thing I do if I notice a sick fish, but this fish has been acting a little crazy for a while. I just moved my tank Saturday and thought that might have somr thing to do with it.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your usual tank maintenance routine?

Did you net the fish when you moved it?

It is possible that you stirred up bacterial pockets from the substrate with the move. I would check the water parameters, since frequent water changes may be necessary at this time.

Poor water quality and injury are usually the problems behind eye issues.

Kim


----------

